# Backfischrezept



## Pfiffi4773 (10. September 2002)

Hallo zusammen!

Kann mir vieleicht jemand ein leckeres Rezept für Backfisch (im Bierteigmantel, o.ä) nennen.
Möchte den Fisch am liebsten in der Friteuse zubereiten ( soll mal ein Versuch seien), zur Not auch im Backofen.
Ach ja, ich möchte das ganze mit Dorsch- oder Seelachs-Filets ausprobieren ( Dornhai habe ich auch noch, soll fritiert gut schmecken?).
Hat jemand eine Idee?


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. September 2002)

Wein/Bier/Backteig ist alles das gleiche Prinzip:

Mehl mit Salz, Zucker und etwas Pfeffer glattrühren. 
Je nachdem ob man Wein/Bier- oder einen normalen Backteig will, rührt man das Mehl mit der entsprechenden Flüssigkeit zu einem zähen Brei glatt (nicht so flüssig wie bei Crepes, schließlich soll der TEig am Fisch haften!!).
Pro ca. 200 Gramm Mehl braucht man ein Ei. Kann man entweder ganz in den Teig geben oder das Gelbe trennen und direkt reingeben, das Eiklar steifschlagen und dann dazugeben.
Ein Schuß Öl macht den Teig beim Ausbacken knuspriger.
Die Fischstücke sollte man mit Salz und Pfeffer würzen,leicht mehlieren und dann mit einer Gabel o.ä. durch den Backteig ziehen und dann direkt in die Friteuse geben.
Für kleine(re) Stücke Temperatur um die 180 Grad, hat man größere Sücke mit der Temperatur bis 160 Grad runtergehen.
Ist der Fisch goldbraun isser auch fertich. Nach dem ausbacken den Fisch auf ein Tuch geben um überschüssiges Fritierfett zu entfernen.
Man kann dazu alle pikanteren Soßen reichen (klassisch mit Tomatensoße, Senfsoße, Meerretchsoße, Grüner Pfeffer etc. passen genauso gut) und als Beilage außer Kartoffeln auch Reis oder Nudeln oder was sonst Soße gut aufnimmt.


----------



## Pfiffi4773 (10. September 2002)

Ehrlich gesagt habe ich mit einem Posting von dir auch Ganz fest gerechnet!
Super Sache wenn man einen Koch dabei hat!
Danke!


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. September 2002)

:q Bescheid!!!!! :q  :q


----------



## Lengjäger (10. September 2002)

Welchen Fisch kann ich denn am besten dazu nehmen. Ich denke möglichst fettarm, oder?

Gruß Lengjäger


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. September 2002)

Fettarm oder nicht tut da eigentlich nichts nur Sache - ist sozuagen Geschmacksache. 
Wer ausgebaackene Makrele mag - ich nich. Aber gehen tuts natürlich.
Auf jeden Fall ist es sinnvoll, grätenarme Fische/Stücke zu nehmen, am besten festfleischige. Die Stücke fallen zwar durch die Panierung nicht so schnell auseinander, aber bei &quot;lockeren&quot; Fischen kanns trotzdem mal passieren.


----------



## chippog (16. September 2002)

dorsch und schellfisch, vielleicht auch noch pollack ist wohl so das übliche von den briten, eines der ganz wenigen traditionellen gerichte, die mir von dort schmecken. an sonsten geht natürlich auch köhler recht gut. mein tip ist, falls vorhanden, rotbarsch und auch knurrhahn. da diese zubereitungsmethode nicht unbedingt was für feine geschacksnuancen ist, liegt das hauptaugenmerk eher bei der konsistens des fische, die wie thomas schon schreibt ehr fest sein sollte. lumb und seewolf sind natürlich sehr fest, sollten aber sicherheitshalber etwas länger frittiert werden. ruhig ein zwei filets mehr fritieren und dann am nächsten tag mit etwas senf aufs brot, auch nicht schlecht. bier nicht vergessen... chippog


----------

